# Single PC protection inside corporate network



## pavelcsr (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi all, is there any reason to increase security level of a single PC residing inside a corporate network centrally protected by firewall? 
For example a simple station automated power shutdown outside of working hours to reduce the time window for remote hacking.
Please share your thoughts.
Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd still protect (AV+MBAM).


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

As long as you have an enterprise grade AV/AM and some kind of Host intrusion protection, you should be good.. Steer clear of fishy websites and you should be ok..


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Make Your PC Shut Down at Night (But Only When You’re Not Using It)


----------

